# Azulada de venas



## tortina1984

Buongiorno!
Ho un altro problema con la mia traduzione... In questo punto si sta descrivendo la mano di una anziana signora. Il testo dice: "Su mano pequeñita, fina, blanca, y azulada de venas". Io ho tradotto: "La sua mano piccolina, sottile, bianca, e *???*"...Non riesco prorpio a trovare un modo adatto per rendere "azulado de venas". Il concetto mi è chiaro...La mano, piena di vene, era color azzurrino; ma "azzurrina per le vene" proprio non mi piace! 
Qualche idea altrenativa? 
Grazie!!


----------



## gatogab

É una mano che ha un colore bluastro dovuto alla venatura.
Fra azzurrino e bluastro ci deve essere qualche altro colore.
Magari ti sia d'aiuto.


----------



## Neuromante

Puedes usar ese "azulada" como una cualidad de "blanca" y no de la mano

Blianca e intinta/macchiata/lineata di azzuro per le vene.

Aunque no sè si lo he puesto bien, espero que la idea se entienda


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Puedes usar ese "azulada" como una cualidad de "blanca" y no de la mano
> 
> Blianca e intinta/macchiata/lineata di azzuro per le vene.
> 
> Aunque no sè si lo he puesto bien, espero que la idea se entienda


Si, venate di azzurro potrebbe andare, secondo me.


----------



## tortina1984

Bene, ragazzi...Credo che la vostra proposta sia buona! Grazie mille!


----------



## rocamadour

gatogab said:


> Si, venate di azzurro potrebbe andare, secondo me.



*Venate di azzurro* mi sembra un'ottima traduzione.  (efficace collaborazione Neuromante + gato! )


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> *Venate di azzurro* mi sembra un'ottima traduzione.  (efficace collaborazione Neuromante + gato! )


Grazie!


----------



## Azzurra

Così come mi è venuta, magari non ha senso... ma per le vene, "bluastro" non vi suona di più che "azzurro"?

EDIT : già lo diceva gato comunque! ;-) (ciao gato! tutto bene?)


----------



## gatogab

Si, perche bluastro somiglia a cianotico, e una mano cianotica è diversa a una mano venata di azzurro. Più viva!
Comunque _'azulada'_ si traduce bluastra.
Ciao Azzurra.
Ciao Roca.
Ciao Tortina
E un gran CIAO al nostro NEURO. É stato lui a dar la dritta.


----------



## tortina1984

Mmh..Quanti spunti ragazzi!  Visto che siete così gentili provo a buttarvi lì un'altra idea ...E se dicessi semplicemente "venose"? So che perdo il riferimento al colore azzurro, ma concordo anche con Azzurra quando dice che forse bluastro è più adatto come colore per le vene... Uff, quante complicanze! 
Grazie a tutti ancora!


----------



## rocamadour

Azzurra said:


> Così come mi è venuta, magari non ha senso... ma per le vene, "bluastro" non vi suona di più che "azzurro"?



Secondo me "bluastro" - anche se perfettamente corretto in riferimento al colore delle vene - ha una connotazione leggermente negativa, un nonsoché di "livido". Mentre mi sembra che la descrizione della mano dell'anziana signora, dalle poche righe che abbiamo, "meriti" una tonalità un po' più delicata, quasi poetica... Ma forse tortina può darci qualche informazione in più al riguardo (magari la dolce vecchina è in realtà una strega cattiva , nel qual caso voto anch'io per "bluastro"! )

Come sono lenta! Nel frattempo mi ero persa gli altri post...
Ciao gatito, ciao Azzurra, ciao Neuro, ciao tortina!


----------



## tortina1984

Giusto..ampliamo un po' il contesto. Dunque, la vecchina non è una strega cattiva, è una donna anziana, rimasta vedova poco dopo il matrimonio, e che per questo ha cresciuto un figlio da sola. è un donnino esile ma dal temperamento molto forte..Tanto che il testo narra proprio una punizione che lei ha inflitto al figlio, famoso capitano dell'esercito. Il momento in cui l'autore descrive la mano è proprio quello in cui la donnina alza il braccio impugnando una frusta destinata a picchiare il figlio, per insegnargli la buona educazione. Il punto è che l'immagine della frusta deve contrastare con la mano piccolina, sottile e quasi innocente...Quindi, come dice Rocamadour, escluderei "bluastro" perchè dà una connotazione negativa in effetti...


----------



## Azzurra

Mea culpa ragazzi! Vi ho fatto deviare dall'idea originale che era quella corretta...  Appoggio in pieno "venate di azzurro"


----------



## tortina1984

*M*a ti pare! Ogni nuovo spunto è utile a capire se la propria versione è quella giusta!  Grazie mille a tutti del tempo che mi avete dedicato e delle vostre preziose idee...


----------



## Neuromante

Mi fate arossire, raggazzi


----------



## Sicanius

Non per essere polemico, ma secondo me se si dice "venate di azzurro" si perdere il senso letterale del significato. Infatti leggendo questa espressione non penserei affatto alle vene, ma a delle venature di altra natura (chissà quale, tra l'altro...).  Mentre se non ho capito male il testo spagnolo originale, lì si fa riferimento ad una mano che ha un colore bluastro a causa delle vene. Concordo sul fatto che bluastro in italiano ha un significato negativo. Allora propongo: "La sua mano piccolina, sottile, bianca, e *inazzurrita dalla vene*".

Come vi sembra? ovviamente è solo un suggerimento... (per inciso, non so quanto sia corretto il verbo "inazzurrire", ma a me suona molto naturale!)


----------



## Neuromante

Sicanius "Azulada" qua non si riferisce a un colore bluastro dalla mano, perche se fosse cosi in spagnolo non potrebbe abere davanti quel "blanca". Direbbe direttamente "finas, azules (O anche azuleadas) *por las* venas"
"azuladas *de* venas" significa che a spunti di colore azurro


----------



## tortina1984

Dunque, secondo me abbiamo tutti ragione. Anche Sicanius ha fatto un'osservazione giusta, ed in effetti il suo, era anche il mio dubbio sin dall'inizio. Anche io credo che l'informazione principale sia quella di dire che la mano era molto venosa (tanto che ciò gli conferiva un colore bluastro-ho ben presente come sono le mani di questo tipo...Anche mia nonna ce l'aveva!).  Ma sono anche d'accordo con gli altri, quando dicono che il nesso è quello di collegare il colore bianco all'azzurro. Come avrete notato, è un autore un po' difficile, che usa la lingua spagnola in una prosa-poetica, dico io. Non sempre è facile tradurlo. Secondo me, in questo punto, il segreto sta nel riuscire a mettere insieme le due cose (il concetto di venoso e quello del colore), oppure di lasciare precedenza a uno dei due.
 Porterò tutte queste riflessioni alla mia relatrice, vediamo cosa mi dice lei! In fondo lo scopo della mia tesi è proprio quello di commentare punti come questi, dove il confine tra le due lingue non è chiaro e le difficoltà aumentano. 

Di nuovo, vi ringrazio tutti quanti per il vostro aiuto prezioso e del confronto che sicuramente è stato molto interessante!  Non mancherò di scrivere qualche altro post...Tanto la strada è ancora lunga! 

A presto!


----------



## gatogab

Sicanius said:


> ... (per inciso, non so quanto sia corretto il verbo "inazzurrire", ma a me suona molto naturale!)


Il De mauro dice così:
Non ho trovato occorrenze per *inazzurrire*. 
*Inazzurrite* non è un aggetivo o sto sbagliando?
Ma anche per *inzzurrita* il De Mauro ci comunica che:
Non ho trovato occorrenze per *inazzurrita*.
gg


----------



## Azzurra

*Inazzurrare* e *azzurrare* esistono... (Mi sento chiamata in causa!  )


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La mia proposta:

"striata dal blu delle vene".

_______________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------

